# Press conference for Lamar, Caron, and Brian about to start



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

It's gonna start pretty soon.
It will be on FSW and FSW2 (probably on ESPN News too).
Right now they're waiting for the players to arrive.

I probably won't be able to watch because I'll be heading out soon, so it would be great if you guys can update for the rest of us.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up, I would've been annoyed if I missed it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Right now they're waiting for the players to arrive.


I turned it on and thought it was over, but that explains it


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

it's on xtra sports radio they are airing it live.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i'm sorry but those guys look awful in Lakers uniforms.....i guess you guys probably think the same about Shaq though...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Lamar said he is happy to be here, happy to "be back home"

-Great place to play

-Being a Laker is amazing


Caron said he is excited to play here,"along with Kobe bryant, one of the best to play the game"

--------------------
That's all I got


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> i'm sorry but those guys look awful in Lakers uniforms.....i guess you guys probably think the same about Shaq though...


and your guess would be wrong.


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

i saw grants # 55, but what is caron and odom. i know their #'s from miami were already taken by walton and cook.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

lamar - 5

caron - 1

Brian - 55


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Whips02</b>!
> i saw grants # 55, but what is caron and odom. i know their #'s from miami were already taken by walton and cook.


lamar - 5

caron - 1

Brian - 55

Aww dang u Sean u beat me :laugh:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Kobe is there too. he came to greet them and show his support.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Caron Seemed Uptight, Buts That Expected


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Pics?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Eh? I expected Butler to seem unhappy, but that wasn't the case at all.

He seemed very happy to be a Laker. Lamar kept talking about how happy he is to play for a franchise like the Lakers and that himself, Caron and Brian are a cohesive unit and play well together.

Kobe showed up, which I thought was very good, and showed his support for the new players. Yes, he and Lamar have known each other since they were 15. He described Lamar's potential as "limitless".

The best thing that I heard throughout the whole event was Lamar saying that he would be thrilled to be Kobe's "Scottie Pippen". They are all very excited about playing with Kobe Bryant and want to win. Brian Grant said that one of the things that they were missing in Miami was experience, and now they have that with Kobe and Rudy T.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> lamar - 5
> ...


I expect Cook to get 34 and for Odom to get 7. Lamar said that he might ask BCook for #7, but he's not sure yet. I'm sure that Brian would be thrilled to be the next 34 in a Lakers uni.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

They have to retire Shaq's number.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I Expect Lamar To Get 7 But I Think Cook Will Move To A Differnt Number Other Than 34, Hey He Can Fill Mark Madsen Number


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> They have to retire Shaq's number.


If Brian Cook so much as THINKS about taking #34 he should be arrested on the spot.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> They have to retire Shaq's number.


Not until Shaq retires...

Cook can take 34 if he wants, it's not retired and Shaq isn't here anymore. Once it's retired, no one can have it.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Not until Shaq retires...


Not necessarily. it has happened before. Players still active have had their numbers "retired" by their former teams while they were actively playing elsewhere in the league. I don't remember who it was but it has happened before.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. it has happened before. Players still active have had their numbers "retired" by their former teams while they were actively playing elsewhere in the league. I don't remember who it was but it has happened before.


The Lakers will want Shaq in attendance when they retire his jersey, and that's not happening this year. They'll do it when he retires, so that everyone has calmed down about the way he left the team.


----------



## Limee (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. it has happened before. Players still active have had their numbers "retired" by their former teams while they were actively playing elsewhere in the league. I don't remember who it was but it has happened before.


Didn't it happen to Eddie Jones?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

no, eddie's number is not retired by the Lakers.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> I Expect Lamar To Get 7 But I Think Cook Will Move To A Differnt Number Other Than 34, Hey He Can Fill Mark Madsen Number


Lamar will wear #5

Caron will wear #1

Grant will wear #55 (i think)


----------



## Limee (Jun 2, 2003)

I mean didn't Eddie Jones have to change his number because (Goodrich?) had his number (25?) retired while Eddie was wearing it?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> 
> 
> Lamar will wear #5
> ...


i knew that, but Lamar Should Get #7, Cookie Can Move To Another Number


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Sorry, i misunderstood your question. 

You may be right, I don't remember.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks a lot guys, really appreciate it.

I did see the beginning part before I left though. Lamar said something like
"it will be great to play for the yellow and gold" :laugh: and then I left.
They didn't sound/look that happy from what I saw though. Did they start looking happier afterward?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Wow, nice to see Kobe there showing his support. 

Nice pix.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*2 more*


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: 2 more*



> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Didn't Odom use to wear number 8? Odom looks taller than grant in those pics. Man it's great to see bryant come out to support his new teammates. Cross my fingers hoping for a good relationship between these guys.:ghug: :ghug: :ghug:


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Lamar is listed at 6'10 and Grant is listed at 6'9.


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

As much as the trade will help (hopefully) my team the Heat, I am officially a Laker fan as well with those 3 on board. All 3 were so instrumental in last years magical run, I truly believe alot of fans are selling the Lakers short.

I will miss Butler, Odom and Grant.

:wordyo:


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I missed it.

How many of them demanded a trade?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> I missed it.
> 
> How many of them demanded a trade?


Don't you have a bandwagon to jump on, or something?


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

Odom is the only one who's 'smile' almost looked sincere. I feel sorry for those guys, it's great to get Shaq, but such a shame BG & Caron don't want to be there.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> Odom is the only one who's 'smile' almost looked sincere. I feel sorry for those guys, it's great to get Shaq, but such a shame BG & Caron don't want to be there.


Who said that?


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> Thanks a lot guys, really appreciate it.
> 
> I did see the beginning part before I left though. Lamar said something like
> ...


no.

they were not happy at all. neither one of them. but that's expected. the one i was saddest for is caron, he started as a HEAT and instantly became a hero.

they never answered their phone messages, and were very pissed about leaving Miami, and who would blame them since none of them wanted to leave and they were all pumped from last season and were looking forward for the next one. they are gonna calm down certainly, and knowing how they play, i honestly think they're going to like their situation in LA and will enjoy playing alongside Kobe as long as Kobe doesnt go too selfish and jack shots like iverson lays bricks.

greatest clue about their affinity to Miami was that they were playing with as much heart as you would see only in college games.

i certainly look forward for LA to go play in Miami from the Miami perspective because I expect nothing less than a standing ovation for our 3 warriors.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Who said that?


no one. don't get me wrong, i'm just going by the photos, i didn't even see the press conference.. but look at them, they DO NOT look happy at all. they're not the type of people to demand a trade or stop playing hard cus they don't like the situation they've been put in, but c'mon, this will definately take some time to get used to and right now i'm sure they're not too happy about it.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lamar seemed very happy to be in LA, said point blank the Lakers are the greatest team in sports history and that if you ask any player in the NBA, the majority of them will say that if they had to play for any one team they'd say the Lakers. Grant was very respectful and essentially took the same attitude as Butler and Lamar; no one is going to replace Shaq, but they're sure going to try damn hard. Grant reiterated that they were a very close group in Miami and that they looked forward to bringing that cohesion to the Lakers. Butler _seemed_ the most shocked, it was hard to read. But he definitely just wanted to play, you could tell he's anxious to play, which leads me to believe he might be just fine with the trade (but who really knows).


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Did Odum say something to the tune of "....It was sad to leave Miami on a high note..." :uhoh: :laugh:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> 
> 
> no.
> ...


Well, by reading the quotes Caron seemed excited to be able to play with Kobe. He said that Kobe told him "I like your game" in his rookie year and he was awed by that or something. He also said something like he wants to learn and get better everyday by playing with Kobe. 
But I don't blame them for being upset either. I really liked the Heat squad they had last year and I hope they bring that exciting basketball to the Lakers.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

what do u expect Caron to say " I hate playing for Lakers and hate their uniforms"?

Of course he will say he is happy but they are not except maybe Lamar.
Caron even named his daughter Mia last season.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> what do u expect Caron to say " I hate playing for Lakers and hate their uniforms"?
> 
> Of course he will say he is happy but they are not except maybe Lamar.
> Caron even named his daughter Mia last season.


No need to get defensive. :laugh: 
Obviously you didn't read the second part of my post.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> what do u expect Caron to say " I hate playing for Lakers and hate their uniforms"?
> 
> Of course he will say he is happy but they are not except maybe Lamar.
> *Caron even named his daughter Mia last season.*



 Time to give her up for adoption :joke:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> No need to get defensive. :laugh:
> Obviously you didn't read the second part of my post.


i am cool i am just saying comments can be misleading.

no i didnt read the second post of your post.


> But I don't blame them for being upset either. I really liked the Heat squad they had last year and I hope they bring that exciting basketball to the Lakers.


Okay got it!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Of the three Caron defintely didn't look happy. 

He's no fool he knows that with Odom really a 3 and Kobe a 2/3 that he might not get enough burn. 

Butler is one tough cat though.

He'll get happy in LA very quickly whats not to like.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> He'll get happy in LA very quickly whats not to like.


Maybe Kobe Bryant?? or PT...

He definite had a good friend with Wade, maybe same could be with Kobe.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

The trio of newcomers seemed surprised but happy with Bryant's appearance and the chance to appear with him on the same court in the same uniform.

"This is his team," Odom said. "We just want to grab onto his coattails and go along for the ride. It should be fun."

The preceding week had been anything but fun as the players listened to rumors about their imminent departure without getting any clarification from their team. All three learned of their trade from television reports rather than from the Heat. Odom said he has yet to hear from Heat President Pat Riley.

"But I understand because things were moving so fast," Odom said. "We're all still a little shocked."

Grant said he learned of the trade while visiting family in Georgetown, Ohio.

"Wednesday [of last week], I heard on television, they were talking about trading Shaq," Grant said. "On Thursday, I heard it could be to Miami. On Friday, I heard my name."

Butler said he learned O'Neal was about to become a member of the Heat upon landing in Miami after an out-of-town promotional appearance for the team.

"When I saw a TV," he said, "they were talking about Lamar and Brian. It wasn't until I got home that I saw my name on there as well."


"To wear this uniform," Odom said clutching the No. 5 purple-and-gold jersey he was presented, "means so much. It seems like a dream come true. It's like every baseball player who dreams of being a Yankee. When I was 7-8 years old … I would pretend I was Magic Johnson. This is the opportunity of a lifetime. I am happy to be home."

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,1595042.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> The trio of newcomers seemed surprised but happy with Bryant's appearance and the chance to appear with him on the same court in the same uniform.
> 
> "This is his team," Odom said. "We just want to grab onto his coattails and go along for the ride. It should be fun."
> ...


Thats one of the reason he wanted to play for Miami because of riley who coached Magic Johnson.
He is the most versatile player you have acquire since Magic Johnson.
Good Luck!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I kind of hope that they are sad for leaving. Apparently, Miami had great chemistry last year and everyone cared a lot. In my eyes, that shows they are fully capable of bringing cohesiveness to the Lakers. I think it's fair to say that time will heal the suprise and they will bring their great attitudes to our team


----------

